# Hindi: Will you go out with me



## Sledhockeyjcok

So I'm learning Hindi, but I don't know that much. I'm planning to ask this girl out, she speaks Hindi and gets really happy when I speak it. How do I say "Will you go out with me?"


----------



## littlepond

Kyaa tum mere saath bahaar chalogii?


----------



## nizamuddin

tum mere sath chalna pasand karo gi............ mere sath chalo gi...........


----------



## tonyspeed

Just a warning, the answers above are probably not what you intended. lol


----------



## flamboyant lad

Kya tum meri preamika(girlfriend) banogi?

Normally, we use girlfriend instead of preamika but I suggest you to use preamika because it's going to surprise her even more. 

I would also love to hear that sentence in an American accent but from a girl not from you. LOL


----------



## mundiya

flamboyant lad said:


> Kya tum meri preamika(girlfriend) banogi?
> 
> Normally, we use girlfriend instead of preamika but I suggest you to use preamika because it's going to surprise her even more.
> 
> I would also love to hear that sentence in an American accent but from a girl not from you. LOL



If we consider that sentence, it means that you want a girl to ask you (a male) to be her "premikaa".


----------



## flamboyant lad

Thanks Mundiya! 

Yeah, you're right.

In that case, it would be "_kya tum meray premi banogay?"_


----------



## Jashn

"going out" is idiomatic in English, is it not? So it might not be useful to translate it to Hindi, or am I off base? Might it not be better to ask her what you'd like to do, particularly since 'dating' is relatively new to the language? 

e.g. would you like to go see a movie with me?
kyaa aap mere saath film dekhna pasand karengi?

or 
would you like to go to a restaurant with me?
kyaa aap mere saath hotel/restaurant chalengi?


----------



## littlepond

You could ask "Kyaa tum mere saath bahaar *ghumne *chalogii?" or "Kyaa tum mere saath bahaar *ghumne jaanaa pasand karogii*?" The idiom is retained.


----------



## littlepond

flamboyant lad said:


> Kya tum meri preamika(girlfriend) banogi?



That's a very unnatural sentence; one would ask rather "kyaa tum merii dost [friend] banogii?"

"premikaa" means lover, not girlfriend; in addition, the concept of "_becoming _lover" might just work in certain countries, and India is by and large not one of them. By the way, I don't see any relation between this sentence and the OP.


----------



## flamboyant lad

"Go out with someone" is a phrasal verb & it means "carry on a regular romantic or sexual relationship" 

He just wants to date her & I guess to date someone first we have to ask them out.

_"Kya tum meri preamika banogi?_" means "Will you be my girlfriend/lover?"


----------



## littlepond

"go out with someone" may not be "carrying on" something: it might very well be the first time one person asks out another. Your understanding of both the English phrase and the word "premikaa" seems faulty.


----------



## tonyspeed

littlepond said:


> "go out with someone" may not be "carrying on" something: it might very well be the first time one person asks out another. Your understanding of both the English phrase and the word "premikaa" seems faulty.




No, he is correct. "go out with me" almost always carries the connotation of dating and a boyfriend/girlfirend relationship in modern English. If you wanted to ask someone to go with you on a date without forming a specific relationship you would say "do you want to go ..", "would you like to go ..", "do you wanna go to ...", "do you wanna go out somewhere (together)?", "will you go with me to ...", "will you go outside with me to ...".

The key is the "out with me" without specifying a specific location; This turns the connotation into something else.


----------



## littlepond

^ I didn't dispute the dating sense; I was disputing the "carrying on" sense. Haven't you heard of first dates, tonyspeed jii? "Kyaa tum meri premikaa banogi?" has nothing to do with dating. One dates someone *before *one becomes someone's _premi/premikaa_.


----------



## tonyspeed

littlepond said:


> ^ I didn't dispute the dating sense; I was disputing the "carrying on" sense. Haven't you heard of first dates, tonyspeed jii? "Kyaa tum meri premikaa banogi?" has nothing to do with dating. One dates someone *before *one becomes someone's _premi/premikaa_.



I misunderstood your reply.
 I agree. girlfriend would be a better term.


----------



## littlepond

tonyspeed said:


> Just a warning, the answers above are probably not what you intended. lol



By the way, those answers did serve the exact purpose of dating, so your warning was not in the right place.


----------



## littlepond

tonyspeed said:


> "meri premika banogi" would be the equivalent of saying "do you wanna hook up".



As I said before, the concept of "premikaa ban_naa" does not exist in India; "prem" is something much bigger and more profound than "hooking up". One falls into love; one does not "become" a "premi/premikaa" as one becomes an engineer or a prostitute.


----------



## mundiya

littlepond said:


> As I said before, the concept of "premikaa  ban_naa" does not exist in India; "prem" is something much bigger and  more profound than "hooking up". One falls into love; one does not  "become" a "premi/premikaa" as one becomes an engineer or a  prostitute.



A premii/premikaa is literally a lover, sweetheart, or beloved.  A  boyfriend/girlfriend is a type of lover, sweetheart, or  beloved.  So, Flamboyant lad is right: premii/premikaa can mean boyfriend/girlfriend.  Whether it is appropriate for the OP to  use depends on how serious he is about the girl and if he feels comfortable.

Your assertions  about premii/premikaa don't make sense to me.  It's not a profession, but of course one can  "become" a premii/premikaa, and the concept does indeed exist in India.   If you're not convinced, just google "प्रेमी बनना" and other variations, and you can see the usage.


----------

